# Dauerhafte Kabelbeschriftung für Erdkabel



## Pau1e (24 Februar 2009)

Wir suchen eine dauerhafte Beschriftungsmöglichkeit für Erdkabel. Diese werden bis zu 1km gebündelt mit Maschinen durch Leerrohre gezogen. Da hält kein weisser Edding und kein Etikett. 
Ätzstifte gibts anscheinend nicht mehr...
Einbrennen?
Da gibts ein mobiles Gerät, kostet aber 1.500 EUR. 
Viel zu teuer!!!
Was gibts noch?


----------



## sue port (24 Februar 2009)

schau mal da, die hab ich auf der vienna tec 2008 kennengelernt, sehr kompetent.

http://www.tooltrade.at/cable.htm

greetinx 


sue


----------



## Pau1e (25 Februar 2009)

nicht schlecht, aber wir können die Kabel nicht im Vorraus beschriften.


----------



## Jumper (25 Februar 2009)

Eventuell hier!
http://www.sigtech-ag.ch/index.php?id=kabelbeschriftung
Hab jedoch keine Erfahrung damit!


----------



## sue port (25 Februar 2009)

das macht nichts man kann das zu jeder zeit beschriften, die kleinen Beschrifter sehen aus wie zu groß geratene Zangen, die sind dann auch mobil einsetzbar.
hab mir auf der messe mein netzkabel beschriften lassen sieht klasse aus, ist auch in unterschiedlichen farben und methoden möglich.

greetinx


sue


----------



## sue port (25 Februar 2009)

hier bilder von den geräten:
http://www.pikas.at/deutsch/hotmarkeraus.html


----------



## Schaltschrank78 (5 März 2009)

Hallo,

wie wäre es mit einer Kabektülle und in dieser Tülle ein Schild
das mit einem Laserbeschriftet wird????Man könnte ja die Tülle mit Kabelbinder fixieren????


----------



## Woldo (5 März 2009)

Brandzeichen mit dem Lötkolben


----------

